# Provital Animal Health and Nutritional Supplements!



## Provital (Jun 8, 2011)

Our company, Provital Animal Health and Nutrition would like to inform you of the high quality animal nutritional supplements that we currently have developed and are available in the pet and livestock market. We strive for service, quality, and customer satisfaction. 
Our animal supplements are
•superior quality
•designed to enhance the nutritional value and health of your pet or livestock
•have an array of high quality probiotics, vitamins, minerals, yeast, and other nutritional ingredients to benefit your animal production and feed conversion 
These management practices will save you money in your operations! 
Provital targets all types of
•Pets
o	Dogs
o	Cats
o	Guinea Pigs
o	Fish
o	Pocket Pets
o	Reptiles
•Livestock
o	Cows
o	Goats
o	Horses
•Different species of birds
o	Poultry
o	Parrots
o	Finches
o	Pigeons
o	Ostriches
o	Birds of prey

The line of Provital animal products also include products that eliminate ammonia and fecal odors in animal housing and bedding. Provital strives to better the quality of animal husbandry, and to improve performance, whether it be their breeding status, overall health, or their athletic endeavors.

All of Provital's animal products have been designed by Veterinarians and Animal Nutritionists, taking under consideration their specific needs in the wild and in captivity. Our products have been laboratory and field tested. Our company has cut no corners in producing high quality nutritional and sanitizing products; we use only the finest of all ingredients. We know and are sure that you will see that at PRO-VITAL®, "WE MAKE THE DIFFERENCE".

Our constant development and research efforts on our products and services are supported and endorsed by studies at universities, research institutions and in the field by professionals and other practicing individuals .

WE MAKE THE DIFFERENCE! 
Sincerely yours,
Cesar Mena D.V.M. CEO

*http://provitalhealth.com/Home_Page.html*


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

They selling "DRUGS" or "DOPE"

We make the difference??????????????


----------



## Provital (Jun 8, 2011)

sky tx said:


> They selling "DRUGS" or "DOPE"
> 
> We make the difference??????????????


We make the difference means that our company provides the finest quality in vitamins and minerals such as chelated minerals which are easily absorbed by the body because they are attached to an amino acid whereas regular minerals are very hard to be absorbed by the body. The vitamins that we use in our products are of some of the highest quality which means that they have no impurities in them unlike other products on the market. Our products also contain probiotics as well as prebiotics which aid in the digestion of the food and help reduce stress. If you are looking at our racing product it contains L-Carnitine which provides the animal with more energy as it helps the body convert fat into energy. I urge you to please visit our website to learn more about our products. We also have a section which has more information about vitamins, minerals, probiotics, prebiotics, etc. UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES DOES THIS COMPANY SELL OR PROMOTE THE USE OF "DRUGS" OR "DOPE" FOR ENHANCING PERFORMANCE OR "CHEATING" IN SHOWS, RACES, AND THE LIKE!!!!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Were there Avian Vets involved in the testing and designing of the products? Or even better a pigeon racer? How were the tests done and on what type animals and did the results show an increase in energy in pigeons if theyre were tested?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have used ProVital before. It had a ton of vitamins, minerals, and most importantly probiotics. Of course as with other probiotic supplements I've given my birds, they look, feel, and act much more healthy and happy. 
I liked the product


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Provital said:


> Our company, Provital Animal Health and Nutrition would like to inform you of the high quality animal nutritional supplements that we currently have developed and are available in the pet and livestock market.
> 
> *http://provitalhealth.com/Home_Page.html*


I have to tell you I would not buy your products on line with descriptors like *Consolidates all athletic ingredients and more in just one product! improved with L-carnitine creatinine and DMG*!

I find this very nondescript and it leaves the buyer totally in the dark as to what they are buying and giving their birds.

Maybe in the future you will get more sales when you lift the veil on your ingredients. And their amounts.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have used ProVital before. It had a ton of vitamins, minerals, and most importantly probiotics. Of course as with other probiotic supplements I've given my birds, they look, feel, and act much more healthy and happy.
> I liked the product


If Becky likes it that is a good endorsment and I will look into it.
Dave


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Crazy Pete said:


> If Becky likes it that is a good endorsment and I will look into it.
> Dave


DITTO! It is well worth investigating further!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I have used their products before, but purchased them thru Foys I will be comparing prices now that I can purchase straight from the supplier.


----------

